# Help locating thread?



## klepp0906 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok - im sure this is an unusual type of post. However I am hoping a site regular will remember or have more luck locating what im looking for than I have.

As you can see, I am a lurker who has found this important enough to register over 

I am going to give as much background on the thread as I can recall and hopefully somebody will know what or who I am talking about. I had followed this thread (a very long one) for quite some time, and was eager to hear the outcome. As luck would have it, real life got the best of me and I lost track of the thread completely. I did notice that the look of this site was changed I believe between then and now, and I am almost led to believe the threads were deleted during the change? or atleast older ones were lost? I came to this conclusion because I "think" I know the name of the thread starter, and yet when I search under his name, it comes up with nothing.

So without further adieu...

The thread starter is something like (I could be completely wrong so take this with a grain of salt, could be from a different site or subject all together) but I think it was either edub, or edubbs, or edubs. Something like that.

The title, I am at a loss with. However I am 99.9% positive it was in this section of the forum, as it is the only one that directly deals with the handling of an affair and the story behind it.

The jist of the post was the thread starter seeking advice over having found out his wife was cheating. They were apparently wealthy and the husband had found out the wife was cheating with her boss at work. They both worked for a fortune 500 company (the same one), it was brought to light that the husband had gotten the wife the job there, although they did work in different departments iirc.

He had spoken with the other mans wife, however she did not wish to push the issue with her husband due to the repercussions of family stability and his prestigious position. The original poster, while attempting to establish resolution with his wife, came to the conclusion she was a careerist/careerism and she was not willing to let him go through her phone to find out if it was emotional or physical. He refused to expose them at work as he was afraid of losing his own job due to the drama.

Last I read she had moved out and was unwilling to take any of the steps necessary to create some semblance of transparency in order to regain the husband (OPs) trust and the OP was getting little to no help from the OMW either.

Any of this sound familiar? it was many many pages long and ongoing. They had no children (if I didn't mention that already) and I think the OP mentioned his spouses sister or a friend was encouraging/enabling. (I think that's who she was staying with after dday)

Also think he mentioned they slept in different rooms at home.

Most of these should be on target, although some may be borrowed from another thread and due to my bad memory as well as the passage of time, could have been accidentally relocated. I know the main points are correct however.

if anyone knows who and what im referencing and can get me back on track with the thread - I would be forever grateful!!

thanks so much!!!


----------



## klepp0906 (Oct 23, 2013)

no one knows who or what im referring to eh? Ugh, I guess I start wading through dozens of pages of posts with my fingers crossed lol.

I MUST know the outcome!


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

It looks like he deleted his thread...


----------



## ironman (Feb 6, 2013)

klepp0906 said:


> no one knows who or what im referring to eh? Ugh, I guess I start wading through dozens of pages of posts with my fingers crossed lol.
> 
> I MUST know the outcome!


You have the right forum as I remember that story from here. However, it appears to have been deleted.


----------



## klepp0906 (Oct 23, 2013)

wow, help me understand why someone would do something like that? It was many many pages long and of interest to many many people.

Does anyone recall what the end result was? I was telling my wife about it and I couldn't find it to show her. 

Thanks so much for the replies guys, I disappeared for a minute after assuming either I was wrong or no one knew. Usually these things show up on google cache atleast.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

*OW is his boss* by *unsure63* She stated that her husband worked for a fortune 500 company for about 30 years. That may be the one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Was it the long thread that got pulled when admin IDed it as a troll?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

klepp0906 said:


> *wow, help me understand why someone would do something like that? It was many many pages long and of interest to many many people.*
> Does anyone recall what the end result was? I was telling my wife about it and I couldn't find it to show her.
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies guys, I disappeared for a minute after assuming either I was wrong or no one knew. Usually these things show up on google cache atleast.


It could have been a troll thread created just to get a reaction from people. There are quite a few of those threads on TAM in certain subforums.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/edubs.html

why do you ask?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

edubs deleted his thread, never said why. His WW was a true POS in my opinionand was not remorseful; would not disclose anything abot the affair and would only consider reconciliation if edubs rug swept the whole thing. She was protecting her POSOM and her own career. A totally self absorbed pig IMO. Anyway, if I remember correctly edubs was divorcing and unfortunately was not going after the POSOM and POSWW for revenge. Truly a sad case.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think he did it for legal reasons. VARs and all...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> I think he did it for legal reasons. VARs and all...


That may be the case, I don't remember that, but I do remember he had a lot of "fear" (for lack of a better word and I'm not putting him down by saying that) about calling out the POSOM and his POSWW on the affiar. He just wanted it to go away.

Edit: I do give him credit for not accepting his POSWW's bullsh1t and reconciling. He always kept his head held high.


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope this is not a WS fishing for their spouses thread!!:scratchhead:


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

ShootMePlz! said:


> I hope this is not a WS fishing for their spouses thread!!:scratchhead:


This is the internet, you never know


----------

